
Fast-food chains are slashing dozens of items from menus-a shift in the industry - kimsk112
http://www.businessinsider.com/fast-food-chains-slash-menus-2018-1
======
SQL2219
Look at this menu from McDonald's in the 1950's.

[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/8d/46/a7/8d46a7a1b752ac0a12db97cc7...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/8d/46/a7/8d46a7a1b752ac0a12db97cc7fca2327
--mcdonalds--s.jpg)

~~~
megaman22
Looks remarkably similar to a Five Guys menu

[https://media-
cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/07/e8/42/a5/...](https://media-
cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/07/e8/42/a5/menu-and-prices.jpg)

I am a little irked that Dunkin Donuts cut the only kind of donut I actually
like - the chocolate butternut

